# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Сглаз

## Asteriks

Примеров сглаза в наше время великое множество. Чаще всего ему подвергаются красивые преуспевающие люди. Нередко часто нарушение биополя посредством сглаза встречается у артистов и политиков, которые часто появляются на публике. После выступлений биоэнергетики наблюдали у них множественные пробои их энергетической оболочки.

Для сглаза характерны и резкие скачки температуры, бессонница, большая потеря в весе, длительные болезни, неурядицы в личной жизни, внезапные травмы.

Больше всего подвержены сглазу женщины, потому что более беззащитны перед чужой отрицательной информацией. Среди женщин есть такие, которые специально ходят к экстрасенсам с вещами, фотографиями с целью навести порчу на эти предметы и фотографии, через которые затем эта порча передастся человеку, ради нанесения вреда которому все это делается.

Совершенно не защищенными от недоброго влияния бывают дети до года. Экстрасенсы объясняют это тем, что до года у ребенка сохраняется связь с тем астральным миром, откуда он пришел и через который легко оказать на малыша дурное воздействие. Мать, которая кормит ребенка своей грудью, также связана через него с потусторонним миром. Потому до сорока дней после родов, по старинным поверьям, она считалась нечистой, и ей нельзя было появляться в церкви.

Считалось, что доброй энергией от рождения обладают первые и последние дети в возрасте до года. Они могут помочь "загрызть грыжу", потоптавшись на спине взрослого, исцелить от радикулита и ревматизма.

От сглаза в давние времена в пеленки, карманчики одежды малыша засовывали фигу, сделанную из дерева.

Порча, наведенная на мать, может переходить и на детей. Когда порчу наносят беременной женщине, ребенок рождается с нарушенной энергетикой - заблокированными каналами, смещением биополя и другими отклонениями.
Порче и сглазу могут быть подвержены деревья, дома, квартиры, целые кварталы, отдельные территории!

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрела передачу про Аллу Пугачёву. Оказывается, у неё есть способности экстрасенса. И в сглаз она верит, впрочем, как и многие артисты.
В детстве у дочки было такое: резко, ни с того ни с сего поднялась температура до 40. Вызвали врача. Никаких признаков заболевания, ни малейших. Хотя всё же укол анальгина я ей сделала до прихода врача, она ведь маленькая совсем была, года ещё не было. Вот такие дела.
А теперь на случай сглаза вода из церкви дома есть. Крещенская.

----------


## Serj_2k

тьфу-тьфу ... три раза ... )))

----------


## vova230

Сглазить может человек и не по злому умыслу. Но конечно страшнее именно умышленный сглаз. Особенно подвержены сглазу, естественно, малые дети. Поэтому и не старались в давние времена особо показывать новорожденных посторонним людям. Да и сейчас многие не стремятся демонстрировать свое чадо всем подряд, только объясняется это страхом перед инфекцией. Все конечно правильно, но только сглаз может привести к смерти скорее, чем другая инфекция.
А вот порча это уже совсем другой уровень воздействия и к сглазу не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Три раза умыть лицо проточной водой ( можно из крана водопровода) и вытереть  подолом  ( рубахи, платья, и т. п., т.е. той одежды, которая в данный момент на вас одета). 
Сам я к сглазу не  чувствителен и  подобного состояния никогда не испытывал, а вот отец мой весьма подвержен и этот  способ всегда ему помогал.
Так же вспомнился  давний, но очень показательный случай  с моей малолетней (тогда ещё ) племянницей, свидетелем которого я был-  с истерикой и повышением температуры буквально на «пустом месте». Когда  бабушка (моя мама) её умыла и вытерла своим подолом, девочка буквально в течении минут успокоилась, а за тем и уснула. По пробуждении ни каких недомоганий она не испытывала.

----------


## multiarc

Сглаз в прямом смысле этого слова не может иметь место, т.е. посмотрел и всё... Другое дело как человек относится к этому сам, но это тоже в меньшей степени, а в большей сглаз носит вообще случайный характер, т.е. неосозанное либо подсознательное воздействие, другим человеком или событием. В любом случае объяснить, померять или посчитать это никак нельзя. Я сглазу подвержен очень слабо.

----------


## Irina

> Сглазить может человек и не по злому умыслу.


Вот с этим сталкивалась. Есть у моей матери подруга, так я как с ней пообщаюсь - к вечеру температура поднимается. Благо она это уже знает и старается в глаза мне не смотреть

----------


## vova230

> Сглаз в прямом смысле этого слова не может иметь место, т.е. посмотрел и всё... Другое дело как человек относится к этому сам, но это тоже в меньшей степени, а в большей сглаз носит вообще случайный характер, т.е. неосозанное либо подсознательное воздействие, другим человеком или событием. В любом случае объяснить, померять или посчитать это никак нельзя. Я сглазу подвержен очень слабо.


То что нельзя померять, не значит, что не существует. Сглаз есть как явление и веришь ты в него или нет, ты даже можешь про него вообще ничего не слышать, но если столкнешся, то действие его ощутишь вне зависимости от своего к нему отношения. Сам то ты конечно хозяин-барин делай как знаешь, но вот когда сглазят твоего ребенка и он у тебя на глазах умирать начнет, а врачи станут утверждать, что он совершенно здоров или придумают, что еще хуже, кучу новомодных болезней и станут лечить, тут уж не просто подумаешь, а побежишь к бабке, чтобы сглаз сняла, или там порчу.

----------

